# Teaching > General Teaching >  Testing Phonics Acquisition

## Gladys

A podcast on _Testing Phonics_ from ABC Radio National in Australia: abc.net.au/radionational/programs/lifematters/testing-phonics/8058124

Since confirming each Grade 1 student has phonics skills is oh so easy, why would schools do nothing formal to test it?

----------


## chinajon

Admins mostly do what is required. Such a test is not required. 
Have you an example such a test?

----------


## Gladys

> Have you an example such a test?


assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/715823/2018_phonics_pupils_materials_standard.pdf

Inevitably, some admins are more competent than others.

----------

